# Mitochondria and Quantum Biology



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I belong to a website run by neurosurgeon Dr Jack Kruse. The stuff he posts is so far over my head, that I'm lucky if I can understand even 20% of his posts. Matt, who I think is either 18 or 19 now, started looking for solutions to his health problems when he was about 13.

He actually understands what Jack posts and did this presentation in Norway (he is from Philly). What it comes down to is this, most diseases are mitochondrial diseases. Mitochondrial are in every cell of our body and are responsible for converting glucose and fats into energy. When they don't function optimally is when you get fat and/or get a disease like type 2 diabetes, Alzheimers, MLS, arthritis, and even some cancers, etc.

Only part 1 is posted, but if you are interested in stuff like this, it is by far the best intermediate level presentation I have seen. This is partly in response to Danaus29's post about inability to lose weight. I was there and still am to a large degree. I have to eat below 1200 calories a day even when I work outside several hours most days. That's because my mitochondria are terrible at converting glucose and especially fat to energy, which means the fat get stored as fat.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think mine are on vacation. 

I am starting to experience some generalized aches that have me concerned.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Mitochondria has to do with producing energy for cells to use, if i remember correctly. 

I can understand quite a number of diseases might be related, but I don't believe all are. 

Great post OP!


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

He's right but he's wrong

Yes disease comes from genetics the mitochondrial DNA that comes from our mothers genetic experiments show that we all come from a single mother -- that pisses some people off but it is the truth her name was thought to be Naamah wife of Noah and on and on.

In order to change the genome we would have to have a original sample because we do not know what unadulterated DNA looks like. I could explain an elephant to a blind man but until they could get a hand on it we could only guess what they conclude in their mind and once they have it in their hand it bigger than they can take in and once they have felt ot all over how would they explain it's purpose mating sleeping directional finding hierarchy digestion diseases --- you get my point. 

The thinking that DNA is plug and play and we can extract a functioning part from a disease free individual that has no family markers for that disease and replace it in a diseased person. First Problem: it would have to be the dominant or reproduction would default back to the original. Second problem: domino effect if we replace a bad gene what does that alter in the other genes? Example: car has a bad valve the others seem fine so you replace only the one while the others are stressed you put iot all together and another fails. 

Splicing sound easy grafting plants is a simplified version but those fail so the one sure cure would be to replace the whole genome and then you would not be you. Your mind is unique the engine that runs it produces the fuel called amino acids hormones and such in a specific mix a dragster foes not run on regular gas and neither does your mind an increase any hormone and you would be a stark raving mad person or a blubbering idiot afraid of everything or paranoid, imbalance in the brain is the cause of many psychiatric problems.

You don't have to be smart to realize we can't build a car that doesn't break down and software upgrades fail all the time, these are simple lines of code. Science only finds what already exists it uses what exists to build science can't MAKE anything from nothing. All scientific disciplines have been wrong all have lied every answere only raises more complicated questions. Is what he wants to do possible, yes but the finished product will not function as the original, it can't it's altered and with that no one knows if that will trigger a deficient gene to go rouge and maybe produce a new cancer excessive bone growth like elephant man or dwarfism read a list of diseases and there are the possible outcomes. 


 
2:53


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

That's not the point. Mitochondria use either fat or glucose to produce energy. Anything that interferes with your mitochondria generating enough energy results in a diseased state - something(s) have to function in an underpowered mode. The less energy produced, the more functions affected. 

One theory of Alzheimer's is it is a result of a severe shortage of ATP. It's like a brownout - not enough power to turn everything on.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We are all still exploring and learning.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

MoonRiver said:


> That's not the point. Mitochondria use either fat or glucose to produce energy. Anything that interferes with your mitochondria generating enough energy results in a diseased state - something(s) have to function in an underpowered mode. The less energy produced, the more functions affected.
> 
> One theory of Alzheimer's is it is a result of a severe shortage of ATP. It's like a brownout - not enough power to turn everything on.


 If what your saying is true, then his whole premise is false your talking metabolic he is stating bio-mechanical failure due to an aberration in the genetic organism itself. your idea is only partially possible because every cell has DNA and if that DNA is corrupted it will not function no matter if the fat or glucose is available or not. None of this addresses the 120 year life span, that is the crux of the problem is that no matter what we can do the span does not change so that means some other force is at work called radiation and time as your Epithelial do not regenerate faster than radiation destroys it, of course there is the problem of food being polluted by all the unnatural things in the environment we get traces of daily. 

I find it is all academic if people lived well all the way to 120 they would only want more and would do nothing more than selfish endeavors and choking up my bandwidth with kitten pictures and grand children with their face full of jam or spegettio's


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

The DNA in our mitochondria is not the same as DNA in our cells.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Now I am confused.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Trying to tie this to real life. I have aortic stenosis, which means my aortic valve has become calcified and doesn't fully open. The only proven treatment is to replace the valve. It's a waiting game where the cardiologist just has you come back every 6 months or year until it is finally bad enough that they recommend surgery (or die).

I searched and searched for alternatives. There is some thought that vitamin K may help, in conjunction with magnesium and vitamin d; but after doing extensive searching, I couldn't find documented proof that it had ever worked with aortic stenosis. It may have worked for calcified arteries, but not the valve.
I also found a reference to using lycine, prolein, and vitamin c, but again could find no documented proof it had ever worked.

I decided to take a 2 step approach:

Try to fix all the markers associated with aortic stenosis and heart disease

*Strengthen and increase my mitochondria*
I won't go into what I have been doing, but I recently had a doctor's appointment and explained to my doc (Internal Medicine) what I was doing. She said if she was in my place, that is exactly what she would be doing and gave me some more suggestions of things to try.

I don't expect the stenosis to suddenly go away, so my goals were to make sure my heart is as healthy as I can get it before surgery and to *make sure my mitochondria is as healthy as possible to help with recovery after surgery.*

My doc also encouraged me to keep working on leaky gut so drugs used during and after operation don't leak through gut wall and I get the full benefit of the drugs.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like a wonderful plan, and your doc is the BEST!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Now I am confused.


One theory is that at some point in the distant past, a one cell organism (Prokaryotic) and a bacteria (also a 1 celled organism) combined. Instead of the bacteria just being consumed, these 2 cells develop a symbiotic relationship. In this theory, this is where multi-celled organisms (Eukaryotic) came from. 

Over time, these bacteria became the organism's specialist in energy production - today we call them our mitochondria. Mitochondria have their own DNA and our cells have their DNA. Our cellular DNA comes from both parents and the mitochondria DNA comes only from our mother.

When we talk about DNA, we are referring to cellular DNA. Mitochondrial DNA is often abbreviated as mtDNA.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ok. I understand that. New information to me!


----------

